# Sunrise Breakfast Fatty  W/Q-View Money Shot!



## jp61

Fired off couple neurons and came up with an idea....

Success or Failure will be on display 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Stay Tuned!


----------



## SmokinAl

Al


----------



## jp61

I don't want to get too far ahead of myself... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Starting to build a little confidence...... this just might make "THE FATTY HALL OF FAME"


----------



## chef jimmyj

Geez! I know PROM QUEENS that didn't TEASE this long!!!!!....JJ


----------



## jp61

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Geez! I know PROM QUEENS that didn't TEASE this long!!!!!....JJ









... sorry

I was planning on making it after work today and posting this evening.

Unfortunately as of now, the earliest I can make this thing is Saturday, but more than likely it will be Sunday. 

JP61 ====>>


----------



## smoknpi

JP, I've got one going on the smoker Saturday Night! It is a first for me too! I'll be sure and take pictures and post them. I'll have some stuffed potatoes on there too!


----------



## jp61

smoknpi said:


> JP, I've got one going on the smoker Saturday Night! It is a first for me too! I'll be sure and take pictures and post them. I'll have some stuffed potatoes on there too!


It's exciting isn't it?

Stuffed potatoes, that sounds interesting. Don't get too carried away with the stuffing though or you may have problems rolling it.

Looking forward to your post! Good luck and enjoy!

Over the last five years I guess I made about a dozen maybe.

This one will be different than any other I've made, if I can pull it off.

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## jp61

Gathering stuff for the show!













20160331_195243.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 31, 2016






The self-induced pressure is building! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

*Edit:*  Just realized that I bought the wrong sausage, duhhh. And you thought I was joking about the pressure building


----------



## pc farmer

Watching this.


----------



## gearjammer

C'mon, I paid for a good show.

OK I want my money back (or a big piece of the fattie)

Can't wait for the show to begin.

                                      Ed


----------



## jp61

Gearjammer said:


> C'mon, I paid for a good show.
> 
> OK I want my money back (or a big piece of the fattie)
> 
> Can't wait for the show to begin.
> 
> Ed


haha... you get what you pay for!

You're a little too far. I'll fax you couple of slices.... got a 3-D printer? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Me too.


----------



## smoknpi

JP61, First off I'm not trying to hijack your thread! But I wanted to post some pics to see if this is somewhat how you did your Fatty. I got everything prepared last night and it will go on today about 3pm. 













20160401_210146.jpg



__ smoknpi
__ Apr 2, 2016






I mixed up country sausage, green peppers, red onions, mushrooms, and a few eggs and crackers to help hold it together.













20160401_213608.jpg



__ smoknpi
__ Apr 2, 2016






Here is my (first time) Bacon weave! I did this while I browned a thin layer of shredded hashbrowns.













20160401_213854.jpg



__ smoknpi
__ Apr 2, 2016






Here is the sausage, hashbrown and cheese layers on a parchment paper lined cookie sheet.













20160401_214335.jpg



__ smoknpi
__ Apr 2, 2016


















20160401_215245.jpg



__ smoknpi
__ Apr 2, 2016






Here she is! My first rolled up (meat) Fatty!

I'll post some finished pictures as soon as I can. The parchment paper made it pretty easy to roll. I smoked some potatoes last night and will cut them in half today, scoop them out and have stuffed baked potatoes with the Fatty. PLEASE give some feedback, corrections and advice. Everything worked out pretty well but I love to hear and learn from the experts!!!!!


----------



## jp61

Hey smoknpi!

I'm far from being an expert on anything and chances are real good I'll remain that way. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like you did a fine job on your first one! Good luck, looking forward to the results.

I use wax paper for rolling fatties, it works much better. Found that out one day when I ran out and used parchment paper.


----------



## jp61

20160402_181826.jpg



__ jp61
__ Apr 2, 2016






Well.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So much for the idea. My fatty turned into a WMD!

As soon as I figure out how to put this thing into a pig blanket, I'm throwing it in the oven, yes the oven.

The weather sucks here and I want to end this nightmare.


----------



## jp61

20160402_185323.jpg



__ jp61
__ Apr 2, 2016


----------



## jp61

Here she is...













20160402_234144.jpg



__ jp61
__ Apr 2, 2016


















20160402_234017.jpg



__ jp61
__ Apr 2, 2016


----------



## b-one

Looks great, I love that spicy sausage!:drool


----------



## jp61

Not exactly what I had in mind, but it tastes good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















20160403_012342.jpg



__ jp61
__ Apr 3, 2016


----------



## smoknpi

Wow looks great! I learned a few things on mine. I need to layer better I think. Everyone loved it. Might have been the alcohol!! :-) what did you layer in yours and what order? Mine kind of mixed together. 













20160402_210917.jpg



__ smoknpi
__ Apr 3, 2016


----------



## jp61

What its made of:

Bob Evans' Savory Sage

Fried Potatoes

Scrambled Eggs

Red Onions

Red and Orange Bell Peppers

Hungarian Paprika

Salt 

Black Pepper













20160403_095915.jpg



__ jp61
__ Apr 3, 2016


















20160403_100834.jpg



__ jp61
__ Apr 3, 2016






Time to eat and drink


----------



## b-one

Looks great,nice star shape!:drool


----------



## jp61

b-one said:


> Looks great,nice star shape!


Thank you!


----------



## jp61

smoknpi said:


> Wow looks great! I learned a few things on mine. I need to layer better I think. Everyone loved it. Might have been the alcohol!! :-) what did you layer in yours and what order? Mine kind of mixed together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160402_210917.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoknpi
> __ Apr 3, 2016


Thank you!

Well, alcohol and fatties kind of go together, no?


----------



## crazymoon

JP61, looks good ,quite the design !


----------



## jp61

CrazyMoon said:


> JP61, looks good ,quite the design !


Thank you CrazyMoon!


----------



## jp61

Sorry, no play-by-play pics on this one.

This fatty isn't exactly what I envisioned in my mind's eye but, in the end I guess it still turned out okay. I was having doubts though, not long after I started 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Never done anything like this in the past and things not going as smoothly as I had hoped, kind of limited my picture taking.

Thanks for checking it out, hope you like it.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

How have I been missing this one, that looks great !   Thumbs Up


----------



## jp61

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> How have I been missing this one, that looks great !









Thanks!







  I'm done for awhile with fatties. Hmmm... what's next?


----------



## 1967robg

Holy cow!


----------



## GaryHibbert

JP61 that looks GREAT!!  How did you manage to layer it so you got that fantastic star in the middle--really steals the show.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The pic of the whole finished fatty looks like a bacon wrapped Easter Egg--kinda neat.

Nice job.  But I do think you should have thrown in on the smoker (ignore the weather), then you would have had that great smokey flavor.







I like to use plastic wrap when I roll a fatty--just twist the ends and spin it.

Gary


----------



## bena

its like sausage sushi ...nice!


----------



## donr

I'm guessing you baked scrambled eggs into a star shaped canape bread tube (for making fancy little sandwiches) with a long link of sausage in the middle.  Then put a link down each internal corner, and wrapped that up in your stuff.

Points for presentation.

Don


----------



## jp61

1967RobG said:


> Holy cow!





BenA said:


> its like sausage sushi ...nice!


Thanks guys, it's appreciated!


----------



## jp61

GaryHibbert said:


> JP61 that looks GREAT!!  How did you manage to layer it so you got that fantastic star in the middle--really steals the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pic of the whole finished fatty looks like a bacon wrapped Easter Egg--kinda neat.
> 
> Nice job.  But I do think you should have thrown in on the smoker (ignore the weather), then you would have had that great smokey flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to use plastic wrap when I roll a fatty--just twist the ends and spin it.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!

Well, lol, very carefully and I still messed it up. As I mentioned in previous posts the end result wasn't what I had in mind. But I said I would post it no matter how it turns out. Honestly it would take me forever to type out all the step by step details and half of them would be wrong anyway. But, it basically involved a star shaped and round cookie cutters. If you look closely you'll see an inner ring of sausage. I cut those out first, then the eggs, followed by the center hole in the egg. They were all about 1" thick. Lots of back and forth between the fridge, freezer and assembly. The eggs were scrambled, then into a 1" deep pan from which they were cut from. The egg stars went inside of the sausage loops/disks then the freezer. I ended up stuffing the fried potatoes into the empty sections (outside of stars and the center), back in the freezer. Used egg wash between the individual assembled pieces/disks to try and "glue" them together, meanwhile rubbed the outside areas of the sausage disks in an attempt to make it a one piece cylinder shape rather than stacked disks. At some point for some reason I made a layer of sausage with more scrambled eggs, potatoes and cheese. Rolled that big mess into what you see. Wrapped it with the pig blanket and threw the damn thing in the oven. Meanwhile, it was 34° outside, thunder, lightning and heavy snow blowing sideways who knows how fast. I don't recommend this process! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I now know there are better ways! lol Anyway, something like that.


donr said:


> I'm guessing you baked scrambled eggs into a star shaped canape bread tube (for making fancy little sandwiches) with a long link of sausage in the middle.  Then put a link down each internal corner, and wrapped that up in your stuff.
> 
> Points for presentation.
> 
> Don









  Now you show up! Never heard of canape bread tubes before, wish I would've! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you Don!


----------



## jp61

20160331_195243.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 31, 2016






Not much went smoothly with this project 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My printer ran out of ink and my PC reminded me of it every single time I turned it on, prior to printing "the book cover". Don't use the printer much, it still had the ink cartridges that came with it. Simple, go get the new ink that I purchased at the same time as the printer. I must have looked for them for over an hour. About the only place I didn't look was inside the walls and the attic. I call my son, twice, he don't answer the phone. Call his girlfriend asking about him and the ink, nothing. Five min. later he calls (guess he seen who was calling him when I called 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





). Anyway, when they moved into his house he mistakenly took them thinking it was for his printer. I hope no one went to Amazon to buy this "book", it doesn't exist and was meant to be a joke of some sort. Kind of surprised though, that it didn't generate a wisecrack or two. I'm just trying to have a laugh with whomever reads my posts. Guess I need to get a life.

Next one will go much smother!


----------



## jp61

donr said:


> I'm guessing you baked scrambled eggs into a star shaped canape bread tube (for making fancy little sandwiches) with a long link of sausage in the middle.  Then put a link down each internal corner, and wrapped that up in your stuff.
> 
> Points for presentation.
> 
> Don


btw.... it was a toss-up. Bake or scramble.... I took the familiar road.


----------



## donr

By scrambled, I meant beaten or whipped.

They make those bread molds in quite a few shapes as well.


----------



## jp61

donr said:


> By scrambled, I meant beaten or whipped.
> 
> They make those bread molds in quite a few shapes as well.


I understood what you meant and thanks for bringing them up.

I took a quick look at them and they're only 1/4" bigger than the star I used. The length seems about right, though the bottoms would have to get cut off, at least the ones I looked at. It sure would have made things easier. Maybe down the road I'll purchase a few, but for right now, I have reached my fatty limit.


----------



## gearjammer

Hey JP, that's a good looking fattie.

I still don't know how you pulled that off, even after

you explained it. 

Dang, I'll bet that tasted as good as it looked.

Gotta do points for that just on creativity.

But it still took to long.           
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                                  Ed


----------



## jp61

Gearjammer said:


> Hey JP, that's a good looking fattie.
> 
> I still don't know how you pulled that off, even after
> 
> you explained it.
> 
> Dang, I'll bet that tasted as good as it looked.
> 
> Gotta do points for that just on creativity.
> 
> But it still took to long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Thanks Ed!

I didn't do a good job explaining. I think someone needs to explain it to me first. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Maybe someone that has seen this one, will come up with a better/easier way of making it.

I will probably give it another shot down the road with pictures.

It tasted like a breakfast fatty, nothing special, just looked a bit different. The dog really liked it and ate most of it


----------



## humdinger

JP61 said:


> Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160402_234144.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jp61
> __ Apr 2, 2016


Love this picture! Reminds me of how much I miss football season!

Nice job. 10/10 points for presentation on the inside.


----------



## grizz1

What was the oven temp and time?


----------

